# Gaming-Special mit bis zu 40% Rabatt bei notebooksbilliger.de: Sandisk-SSDs, Asus-Monitore- und Mainboard, RAM uvm.



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2018)

[ANZEIGE]
Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gaming-Special mit bis zu 40% Rabatt bei notebooksbilliger.de: Sandisk-SSDs, Asus-Monitore- und Mainboard, RAM uvm.*

						Der Black Friday ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da startet notebooksbilliger.de mit einem Gaming-Special, bei dem es Produkte wie Mainboards, Netzteile oder SSDs bis zu 40 Prozent günstiger gibt. Damit Sie dabei nicht den Überblick verlieren, haben wir die besten Deals herausgepickt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gaming-Special mit bis zu 40% Rabatt bei notebooksbilliger.de: Sandisk-SSDs, Asus-Monitore- und Mainboard, RAM uvm.*


----------

